# Peat moss



## ales_gantar

Anybody concerned about pH level of peat moss when covering seeds?
It has pH around 4, but I don't know what the efect pf low pH has on seed germination.

The ratio of soil against peat moss is great, but the roots of baby grass are short. Should I put lime pver peat moss?
Should I not worry so much?


----------



## social port

Ales,

That has never occurred to me. Spreading peat moss is a common and highly recommended practice. I would use your peat moss without an ounce of concern --just do not put down more than 1/4 of an inch. You don't want to bury the seeds too much.


----------



## ales_gantar

That's what I thougt.
I asked the lady at the garden center for a sample, and I'll measure the pH mixed with topsoil, and do a germination test in a pot. In my living room.

*sound of my wife calling a divorce attorney in the background*


----------



## ericgautier

Not sure if you have a place to rent a "Peat Moss Spreader", but that helped me tremendously when I did my renovation.

https://youtu.be/TS2MyhTerbk


----------



## j4c11

You can also use grass clippings to cover the seed. Just don't use hay/straw.


----------



## social port

ales_gantar said:


> *sound of my wife calling a divorce attorney in the background*


 :lol:



ericgautier said:


> Not sure if you have a place to rent a "Peat Moss Spreader", but that helped me tremendously when I did my renovation.


Oooh, good call. I may look into that myself. Earlier this year I thought I would experiment with spreading peat moss with a broadcast spreader. Felt like a prize idiot.


----------



## chrismar

+1 on the roller. I did it the old fashioned way for about 10,000 SF before I wised up.

Old fashioned way:

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36X4dbT85mQ#t=02m50s[/media]
(skip to 2:50 if the embedded video doesn't start at the right spot)

The old fashioned way also gives your legs a nice hue:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## GrassDaddy

As for the PH level - if Peat moss really changed the ph level of the soil, then it would be on a recommendation for soil tests. But it doesn't. It's spread at such a low amount that it has very little effect, if any.

As for spreading peat moss - it's all in the rake. I honestly love this rake for moving peat moss. You just open a bag and it pulls it effortlessly. No wheel barrows, filling rollers, or back aches. A friend let me borrow his for this video, and I liked it so much I shamelessly asked the company to send me one so I could keep using it. And now the local Ace Hardware sells them right on the shelf (I would have bought it in person but at the time it was only through their site, so I figured why not ask and see if they'll send me one lol)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNJ7dpf1KRY


----------



## social port

chrismar said:


> +1 on the roller. I did it the old fashioned way for about 10,000 SF before I wised up.
> 
> Old fashioned way:
> 
> [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36X4dbT85mQ#t=02m50s[/media]
> (skip to 2:50 if the embedded video doesn't start at the right spot)
> 
> The old fashioned way also gives your legs a nice hue:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


That is a day of serious work. 
If you were going to do that again, would you use the seed roller again -- even with the addition of the peat moss? I suppose I am asking if you've found a seed roller to be necessary.


----------



## chrismar

social port said:


> That is a day of serious work.
> If you were going to do that again, would you use the seed roller again -- even with the addition of the peat moss? I suppose I am asking if you've found a seed roller to be necessary.


Yup, I would. Whatever it takes to ensure good seed to soil contact. Especially since I wasn't starting with bare dirt. If I were starting with bare dirt I probably wouldn't use the roller.


----------



## social port

GrassDaddy said:


> As for spreading peat moss - it's all in the rake. I honestly love this rake for moving peat moss. You just open a bag and it pulls it effortlessly. No wheel barrows, filling rollers, or back


It allowed you to spread the peat moss as thickly as you wanted, didn't it? It does take a lot more effort to get a thicker application using the "two hand scoop" method.


----------



## ales_gantar

I saw that clip.
Twice, as it is oddly satisfying.
But as I rememer GrassDaddy, you dropped lime before seeding.

I belive a leaf rake will do just fine.


----------



## ales_gantar

The peat moss spreader I probably can't rent, but I think I could spread it with a drop spreader.


----------



## ales_gantar

I took some soil with which I'll be seeding, dropped in some seed I'll be using and covered it with peat moss, watered, and measured pH. Now we wait.


----------



## social port

​


ales_gantar said:


> I took some soil with which I'll be seeding, dropped in some seed I'll be using and covered it with peat moss, watered, and measured pH. Now we wait.


Is that a home testing kit that you are using?


----------



## ales_gantar

Just pH paper.
I don't trust the batery powered pH meter. 



social port said:


> ​
> 
> 
> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took some soil with which I'll be seeding, dropped in some seed I'll be using and covered it with peat moss, watered, and measured pH. Now we wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a home testing kit that you are using?
Click to expand...


----------



## ales_gantar

D01


----------



## ales_gantar

D02
No sign of life yet.


----------



## Vols_fan08

Can you not put peat moss in a straw blower? You can rent those here locally where I'm at.


----------



## ales_gantar

Not sure what that is.
I suppose one could.



Vols_fan08 said:


> Can you not put peat moss in a straw blower? You can rent those here locally where I'm at.


----------



## ales_gantar

D03


----------



## ales_gantar

D04
I think it drowned.
Yes, you can call me Major Drownthelawn.


----------



## ales_gantar

It's alive!


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> Not sure if you have a place to rent a "Peat Moss Spreader", but that helped me tremendously when I did my renovation.


I checked with my local Home Depot and they don't have this. That looks like a huge timer saver. Typically, my legs are covered in peat moss and usually I've eaten a bit too! I'm going to keep looking around at rental places. Seems like something not many places would carry though.

Doesn't seem like a worthy purchase, especially when space is so precious.

https://www.zoro.com/seymour-midwest-compost-spreader-24x18-85755/i/G5149840/?gclid=CjwKCAjw8IXMBRB8EiwAg9fgMJ4dVkV9hkBkjtUBpWA5xq6VVNYlZeMLUDa-5HUYuQEkW97vd0YMdRoCTloQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds



GrassDaddy said:


> As for the PH level - if Peat moss really changed the ph level of the soil, then it would be on a recommendation for soil tests. But it doesn't. It's spread at such a low amount that it has very little effect, if any.
> 
> As for spreading peat moss - it's all in the rake. I honestly love this rake for moving peat moss. You just open a bag and it pulls it effortlessly. No wheel barrows, filling rollers, or back aches. A friend let me borrow his for this video, and I liked it so much I shamelessly asked the company to send me one so I could keep using it. And now the local Ace Hardware sells them right on the shelf (I would have bought it in person but at the time it was only through their site, so I figured why not ask and see if they'll send me one lol)


I'll be checking out my local Ace to see if they carry that. What type of rake is that?


----------



## ales_gantar

I googled these tools and they are very common in New Zealand and Great Britain.
Which is not very helpful for me.
The most reasonable way to get the peat dispenser for me is to have it made. I'll maybe do that.


----------



## ales_gantar

... The rake is I think Groundkeeper something. Looks like a very useful tool.


----------



## j4c11

That is Perennial Ryegrass correct? Doesn't seem to germinate any faster than fescue.


----------



## ales_gantar

It germinates fast. I remember seeing a chart that showed PRG germinating fastest, KBG slowest and fescue is somewhere in between.


----------



## ales_gantar

It's fun to watch them germinate at this small scale.
I keep the pot inside at about constant 26 C. Even the seeds that are not covered with peat moss are germinating, but slower then the covered ones.


----------



## j4c11

Here's my fescue test from last year, this is at day 6. I did not cover the seed at all.


----------



## ales_gantar

Did you keep it inside, or outside? How moist was it and howmuch sun did it get?


----------



## ales_gantar

D07
Uneven germination due to seed washing avoid because that's what I do.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

With the title of this thread, I totally missed the opportunity to make "Pete Moss" my username.


----------



## ales_gantar

Too bad. 🤓

If you would have chosen the name, you'd immediately get the lawn rank of top soiler.
*drops mic*
"Tip the waitress."



Colonel K0rn said:


> With the title of this thread, I totally missed the opportunity to make "Pete Moss" my username.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

ales_gantar said:


> Too bad. 🤓
> 
> If you would have chosen the name, you'd immediately get the lawn rank of top soiler.
> *drops mic*
> "Tip the waitress."
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the title of this thread, I totally missed the opportunity to make "Pete Moss" my username.
Click to expand...

  :thumbup:


----------



## ales_gantar

I feel that the peat moss acts like some sort of glue that keeps the seeds from washing away.

I seeded 14 sqm amd covered it with peat moss.


----------

